# Greetings from Charlottesville Virginia!



## Bella's Mom (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a first time cat owner and I'm really glad I found this site. My new kitten Bella is a 12 week old Ragdoll kitten and she has stolen my heart from day one. I think she is experiencing separation anxiety because she meows excessively whenever I leave the room. Any advice on how to help her adapt to her knew environment and become a bit more independent and brave would be very welcome.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

OMGosh! Bella is adorable!!!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She's beautiful! 

Just talk to her alot from the other room so she knows where you are. It's natural for cats to call each other.

Some cats are just more vocal. Harli talks alot. It's OK if I'm sitting on the couch and not really paying attention to her (because she can sit right next to & against me), but then I go upstairs to work at the computer in my loft, and she has to run up and demand attention and walk in front of my keyboard etc.


----------



## Bella's Mom (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks. She was never this vocal at her prior home, and even when she follows me to a new location she meows up a storm. Guess I have a little diva on my hands. Taking a shower has become quite a feat to say the least. Lol!


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi 

Bella is sooo beautiful I just adore her cute lil facial marking's 

she does look like she is a lil Diva lol bless her, she may just be a talkative kitty, I think if she were mine I would be picking her up & carrying her around with me or talking to her & asking her to follow me


----------



## Bella's Mom (Apr 16, 2012)

Victoriax said:


> Hi
> 
> Bella is sooo beautiful I just adore her cute lil facial marking's
> 
> she does look like she is a lil Diva lol bless her, she may just be a talkative kitty, I think if she were mine I would be picking her up & carrying her around with me or talking to her & asking her to follow me



She is a total diva! And that is exactly what i am doing. She has me trained already! I am officially a cat slave!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

OMG you have the cutest kitten she is such an angel


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

I also had issues with one of my cats meowing incessantly when I was in the shower, as she would not tolerate being away from me, even for a short time.

You may want to try this...
Buy a toy for your cat and keep it in a ziplock with some cat nip in it. When you go in the shower, give your cat the toy so she can play with it. A shower usually lasts only about 8 or 10 minutes, so while you are in there, your cat will be having a blast with her toy!
Once you are done your shower, take back the toy, put it back in the ziplock and put it away.
If your cat has this one toy that smells like catnip to play with while you are in the shower, she will associate shower time with fun time for her, and will likely give you the time you need to shower in peace!
This has worked well for me and many of my friends who have cats who meow and scratch at the door when we shower.
Eventually, your cat will ''grow out'' of needing the catnip toy while you are in the shower, but in the mean time, it works wonders!
Well worth a try.

sandyrivers


----------



## carla1183 (Apr 19, 2012)

She is beautiful! Bella was the name of my girl cat when we adopted her, before we changed it. Good luck figuring out the separation issues! We adopted two kittens together, and luckily they only get separation anxiety when they are apart from each other!


----------



## Bella's Mom (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks sandyrivers for the advice. It has worked wonders! Now she plays while I shower instead of meowing like crazy. Overall her separation anxiety has decreased too. She now understands that I haven't left and she can follow me if she wants. She is even exploring on her own in rooms that I'm not in.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and the world of being a cat owner. She's gorgeous!


----------

